# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ (D-16)

## Παναγιώτης

Το αντιτορπιλικό Βέλος κατασκευάστηκε το 1943 σαν USS Charrette (DD581) για το αμερικάνικο ναυτικό. Ήταν της κλάσης Fletcher της πολυπληθέστερης κλάσης αντιτορπιλικών που κατασκευάστηκε ποτέ. Έλαβε μέρος στον 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο στον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό, συμμετείχε σε όλες τις μεγάλες αεροναυμαχίες του πολέμου κυρίως υποστηρίζοντας αντιαεροπορικά τα αεροπλανοφόρα.
Το 1959 παραχωήθηκε στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό η ελληνική σημαία υψώθηκε στις 15 Ιουλίου 1959 στο Long Beach των ΗΠΑ με πρώτο Κυβερνήτη τον Ανχο Γ. Μόραλη.
Το Μάϊο του 1973 με Κυβερνήτη τον Ανχο Ν. Παππά συμμετείχε σε άσκηση του ΝΑΤΟ στην Ιταλία. Ο Ν. Παππάς συμμετείχε σε μία κίνηση δημοκρατικών αξιωματικών των ΕΝ, πιστών στον όρκο τους για "υπακοή στο Σύνταγμα", που είχε σκοπό να ανατρέψει τη χούντα και να επαναφέρει τη δημοκρατία. Το κίνημα ήταν προγραμματισμένο να γίνει στις 22-5-1973 προδόθηκε και 68 αξιωματικοί συνελήφθησαν. 
Στις 25 Μαΐου το μεσημέρι ο Ν. Παππάς ενώ ήταν εν πλώ μεταξύ Ιταλίας και Σαρδηνίας (85 μίλια ΝΔ της Ρώμης) άκουσε από ένα ιταλικό ραδιοσταθμό ότι αξιωματικοί στην Ελλάδα συνελήφθησαν και βασανίζονται.
Καταλαβαίνοντας πως το κίνημα είχε προδοθεί αποφάσισε να δράσει μόνος του. Συγκέντρωσε το πλήρωμα στην πρύμη και ανακοίνωσε τηνπρόθεσή του να αντιδράσει στην κατάσταση που επικρατούσε στην Ελλάδα, το πλήρωμα υποδέχτηκε την απόφαση με ενθουσιασμό και άρχισε να ξηλώνε και να πετά στη θάλασσα τα σύμβολα του δικτατορικού καθεστώτος (το γνωστό "πουλί") και τις φωτογραφίες του δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλου.
Ταυτόχρονα εκπέμπει σήμα προς τον Διοικητή της Μοίρας αντιτορπιλικών του ΝΑΤΟ και τη Διοίκηση της Συμμαχίας καταγκέλοντας το ανελέφθερο καθεστώς της Αθήνας μνημονεύοντας το προοίμιο της Συνθήκης του Βορέιου Ατλαντικού (της συνθήκς ίδρυσης του ΝΑΤΟ *N*orth *A*tlantic *T*reaty *O*rganisation) που αναφέρεται "_         Έχουν απόφασιν_ (σσ τα συμβαλόμενα μέλη)_ να διαφυλάξουν την ελευθερίαν, τας κοινός παραδόσεις και          τον πολιτισμόν των λαών των, άτινα πάντα εισί θεμελιωμένα επί των δημοκρατικών          αρχών, της ατομικής ελευθερίας και του κράτους του νόμου." Χαρακτηριστική της αίσθησης που προκάλεσε ήταν η απάντηση του Κυβερνήτη του τουρκικού πλοίου της μοίρας που παρά την αντιπαλότητα των χωρών και το αυστηρό πρωτόκολλο της στρατιωτικής  ραδιοτηλεφωνίας απάντησε "good luck Nick".
Κατόπιν έπλευσε προς το_ Fiumicino όπου αγκυροβόλησε περίπου 3,5 μιλια από την ακτή. Εκεί αποβιβάστηκαν τρεις Σημαιοφόροι (Κ. Γκόρτζης, Κ. Ματαράγκας και Γ. Στράτος) και από το κοντινό αεροδρόμιο τη;ς Ρώμης τηλεφώνησαν στα διεθνή ειδησεογραφικά πρακτορεία και τα ενημέρωσαν για το συμβάν. Την επόμενη δόθηκε συνέντευξη τύπου στη οποία καταγγέλθηκε το χουντικό καθεστώς.


Παρά της πιέσεις της χούντας η ιταλική Κυβέρνηση έδωσε πολιτικό άσυλο στον Κυβερνήτη, 6 αξιωματικούς και 25 υπαξιωματικούς. Το πλοίο γύρισε στην Ελλάδα με άλλο Κυβερνήτη.

Το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε στις 26-2-1991 έχοντας διανύσει 362.622 ναυτικά μίλια στη καριέρα του. Το 1994 με απόφανε του ΥΕΝ χαρακτηρίστηκε Μουσείο Αντιδικτατορικού Αγώνα (ΜΑΑ) και από το 2002 βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στη μαρίνα του Φλοίσβου δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ. 
Το πλοίο μπορεί να το επισκεφτεί το κοινό.

Σχετικές ιστοσελίδες:
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/velos59_91.asp

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/velos/index.asp

----------


## confused

Το χρονικό του εκείνου του Μαίου όπως το κατέγραψε στο blog του _Ημίαιμος_ ο *Κωστής Γκορτζής*... *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## kalypso

ΒΕΛΟΣ 1.jpg

ΒΕΛΟΣ.jpg

Τo DD-581 το 1943 εξω από το λιμάνι της Βοστόνης.
Το A/T Bέλος όπως είναι σήμερα στο Π.Φάληρο!

----------


## nautikos

Το πανω deck και τη γεφυρα ποτε εχουν σκοπο να τη δωσουν στο κοινο για επισκεψη??Γιατι μεχρι το 11/07 ηταν κλειστο. Το παλευουν τουλαχιστον 1 χρονο και απο αυτοψια που εκανα μια χαρα ειναι να ανοιξει για το κοινο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όταν ρώτησα εγώ μου είχαν πει ότι είναι έτοιμο όπως και μια αίθουσα προβολών στην πρύμη αλλά δεν το ανοίγουν για λόγους ασφαλείας. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν προσωπικό να επιτηρεί τους χώρους και τα αφήνουν κλειστά, όπως γίνεται και στον διπλανό Αβέρωφ που έχουν κλειστά τα μηχανοστάσια. Που και στο Βέλος θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια επίσκεψη στο μηχανοστάσιο - λεβητοστάσιο, όπως και το κέντρο πληροφοριών μάχης κ.λπ. Δυστυχώς το ναυτικό δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι εκτός από ιστορικό πλοίο είναι και δείγμα τεχνολογίας μιας άλλης εποχής και μπορούν να βγούν πολλά συμπεράσματα για την ιστορία της τεχνολογίας.

----------


## nautikos

Αυτο το λογους ασφαλειας το θεωρω λιγο χαζο, μαλλον σαν δικαιολογια το παιρνω. Αμα θελουν ας βαλουν και καμια καμερα δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο, ουτε ποτε ειναι δυνατο να ειναι καποιος απο πανω να επιβλεπει.

Το μηχανοστασιο του Βελος απο οσο ξερω δεν εχει υποστει καποιο καθαρισμο κτλ για να ειναι επισκεψιμο και ουτε νομιζω οτι προκειται... Αλλα τουλαχιστον τη γεφυρα πρεπει να την ανοιξουν για το κοινο...
Για το μηχανοστασιο του Αβερωφ δειτε το ποστ μου εδω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη γέφυρα έχει πέσει αρκετό μπρουτζογυάλισμα και δεν το βλέπει κανένας Velos1.jpg Velos2.jpgστην εξωτερική γέφυρα θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμαVelos3.jpg, όπως και από τον ασύρματο φαίνεται (από τις  βίδες) ότι έχουν παρθεί συσκευές μάλλον για άλλα πλοία.Velos4.jpg
Η συντήρηση έχω την εντύπωση ότι γίνεται πρόχειρα χωρίς ειδικευμένο συνεργείο από ότι ξέρουν να κάνουν οι ναύτες όπως φαίνεται από το βάψιμο στην εξωτερική γέφυρα πάνω από την παλιά μπογιά χωρίς τρίψιμο.

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα την ανοιξανε τη γεφυρα και το πανω ντεκ για το κοινο, εκανες καταδρομικη ή χρησιμοποιησες "μεσο"???  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ήταν καλοκαιράκι και είχαν χαλαρώσει και είχαν αφήσει ανοιχτά τα αλυσιδάκια στις σκάλες... Εκεί ο νάυτης που ήρθε να μου πει ότι απαγορεύεται μου είπε ότι  θα άνοιγε σύντομα (τότε!) για το κοινό...

----------


## nautikos

Καταλαβα, τυχερος ησουν... Σε γενικες γραμμες παντως ισχυουν αυτα που σωστα εγραψες παραπανω και σε καποιο δικο μου παλαιοτερο ποστ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Naias II

Το αντιτορπιλικό ΒΕΛΟΣ πλάι στο ΘΑΛΗ

meeting nautilia 24-05-09 080.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το αντιτορπιλικό ΒΕΛΟΣ πλάι στο ΘΑΛΗ
> 
> meeting nautilia 24-05-09 080.jpg


Μπραβο φιλε    ΝaiasII  παρα πολυ καλη και ποιοτικη η φωτογραφια σου!

----------


## Naias II

Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει γι' αυτό άλλη μία του Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ για σένα αφιερωμένη!

meeting nautilia 24-05-09 037.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει γι' αυτό άλλη μία του Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ για σένα αφιερωμένη!
> 
> meeting nautilia 24-05-09 037.jpg


 Φιλε naiasII  Για την φωτογραφια σου αυτη ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## sylver23

> Το Μάϊο του 1973 με Κυβερνήτη τον Ανχο Ν. Παππά συμμετείχε σε άσκηση του ΝΑΤΟ στην Ιταλία. Ο Ν. Παππάς συμμετείχε σε μία κίνηση δημοκρατικών αξιωματικών των ΕΝ, πιστών στον όρκο τους για "υπακοή στο Σύνταγμα", που είχε σκοπό να ανατρέψει τη χούντα και να επαναφέρει τη δημοκρατία. Το κίνημα ήταν προγραμματισμένο να γίνει στις 22-5-1973 προδόθηκε και 68 αξιωματικοί συνελήφθησαν. 
> Στις 25 Μαΐου το μεσημέρι ο Ν. Παππάς ενώ ήταν εν πλώ μεταξύ Ιταλίας και Σαρδηνίας (85 μίλια ΝΔ της Ρώμης) άκουσε από ένα ιταλικό ραδιοσταθμό ότι αξιωματικοί στην Ελλάδα συνελήφθησαν και βασανίζονται.
> Καταλαβαίνοντας πως το κίνημα είχε προδοθεί αποφάσισε να δράσει μόνος του. Συγκέντρωσε το πλήρωμα στην πρύμη και ανακοίνωσε τηνπρόθεσή του να αντιδράσει στην κατάσταση που επικρατούσε στην Ελλάδα, το πλήρωμα υποδέχτηκε την απόφαση με ενθουσιασμό και άρχισε να ξηλώνε και να πετά στη θάλασσα τα σύμβολα του δικτατορικού καθεστώτος (το γνωστό "πουλί") και τις φωτογραφίες του δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλου.
> Ταυτόχρονα εκπέμπει σήμα προς τον Διοικητή της Μοίρας αντιτορπιλικών του ΝΑΤΟ και τη Διοίκηση της Συμμαχίας καταγκέλοντας το ανελέφθερο καθεστώς της Αθήνας μνημονεύοντας το προοίμιο της Συνθήκης του Βορέιου Ατλαντικού (της συνθήκς ίδρυσης του ΝΑΤΟ *N*orth *A*tlantic *T*reaty *O*rganisation) που αναφέρεται "_         Έχουν απόφασιν_ (σσ τα συμβαλόμενα μέλη)_ να διαφυλάξουν την ελευθερίαν, τας κοινός παραδόσεις και          τον πολιτισμόν των λαών των, άτινα πάντα εισί θεμελιωμένα επί των δημοκρατικών          αρχών, της ατομικής ελευθερίας και του κράτους του νόμου." Χαρακτηριστική της αίσθησης που προκάλεσε ήταν η απάντηση του Κυβερνήτη του τουρκικού πλοίου της μοίρας που παρά την αντιπαλότητα των χωρών και το αυστηρό πρωτόκολλο της στρατιωτικής  ραδιοτηλεφωνίας απάντησε "good luck Nick".
> Κατόπιν έπλευσε προς το_ Fiumicino όπου αγκυροβόλησε περίπου 3,5 μιλια από την ακτή. Εκεί αποβιβάστηκαν τρεις Σημαιοφόροι (Κ. Γκόρτζης, Κ. Ματαράγκας και Γ. Στράτος) και από το κοντινό αεροδρόμιο τη;ς Ρώμης τηλεφώνησαν στα διεθνή ειδησεογραφικά πρακτορεία και τα ενημέρωσαν για το συμβάν. Την επόμενη δόθηκε συνέντευξη τύπου στη οποία καταγγέλθηκε το χουντικό καθεστώς.
> 
> 
> Παρά της πιέσεις της χούντας η ιταλική Κυβέρνηση έδωσε πολιτικό άσυλο στον Κυβερνήτη, 6 αξιωματικούς και 25 υπαξιωματικούς. Το πλοίο γύρισε στην Ελλάδα με άλλο Κυβερνήτη.


Αρχικα να πω ενα μπραβο στον ναιας για τις φωτο του.

Ας θυμηθουμε λιγο την παραπανω παραγραφο που ειχε γραψει ο παναγιωτης ,καθως προχτες συμπληρωθηκαν 36 χρονια απο αυτο το σημαντικο γεγονος

----------


## Naias II

_"Όποιος αρνείται την ελευθερία
για τους άλλους, δεν είναι άξιος να τη χαρεί ο ίδιος" Α.ΛΙΝΚΟΛΝ

_meeting nautilia 24-05-09 083.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _"Όποιος αρνείται την ελευθερία_
> _για τους άλλους, δεν είναι άξιος να τη χαρεί ο ίδιος" Α.ΛΙΝΚΟΛΝ_
> 
> meeting nautilia 24-05-09 083.jpg


Φιλε naiasII  μηπως  Βαλθηκες να μας τρελανεις?  και παλι ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

αξιοπροσεκτες οι φωτογραφιες που εχετε ανεβασει παιδια, πηραμε μια γευση εωτερικα του πλοιου, καθως προσωπικα ειχα την τυχη να το βλεπω κατα τη διαρκεια των ελλιμενισμων του τη δεκαετια του `80 στη μυτιληνη.

----------


## Ellinis

Να το δούμε και όταν το "καλωπίζανε" το 1997 στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευση του Πόρου. 

velos1.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...μεγάλη εμπειρία για όσους είχαν την τύχη να υπηρετήσουν στο 
Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ......

----------


## Amorgos66

....η παρακάτω photo είναι αφιερωμένη στους 15 στρατεύσιμους
της 88Δ ΕΣΣΟ,που παρουσιάστηκαν στο μεσόστεγο του Α/Τ,
στις αρχές του Νοέμβρη 1988.....

Η photo προέρχεται από ευχετήρια κάρτα για τις εορτές...
των Χριστουγέννων 1988..με υπογραφή Κυβερνητου
Αντιπλοιάρχου Σ.Καρετζόπουλου...

----------


## Ellinis

Όμορφη φωτογραφία! το να παρακολουθείς τα παλιά Α/Τ να ταξιδεύουν σε καιρό ήταν το κάτι άλλο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Αmorgos66 υπεροχη φωτο, αυτη η οπτικη γωνια ληψης πιστευω οτι κανει τα Α/Τ της κλασης FLETCHER να δειχνουν πανεμορφα!

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/velos/index.asp


το site που εφτιαξε το Π.Ν. για το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ...
...και ΜΙΑ εκδοχή των γεγονότων.....

http://www.newsblog.gr/?p=11821

----------


## Hlias

Παιδιά, μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν το Αντιτορπιλικό Βέλος, βρίσκεται για συντήρηση ή για κάποιου άλλου είδους εργασία; Όταν πήγα να επισκεφθώ το Αβέρωφ, δεν ήταν δίπλα...  :Sad:

----------


## Grotta

Ηταν στον Ναύσταθμο σε δεξαμενή,μετά βαψίματα .
Αυτό το 3ημερο με τους εορτασμούς πρέπει να επέστρεψε.

----------


## Amorgos66

...και αυτο...
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s%2016-01.html

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-PSu-sNzDU

----------


## Amorgos66

.....ευρισκόμενος τυχαια στα Χανιά ...,βρέθηκα προ εκπλήξεως
ανακαλύπτοντας ότι η μία προπέλλα του ΒΕΛΟΣ ¨κοσμει¨
την είσοδο του Ναυτικου Μουσείου της Παλαιάς Πόλης των 
Χανίων....
Εντός του Μουσείου υπάρχει φοβερη μακέττα του πλοίου,όπως
και πολλων άλλων πολεμικών και μη,νέων κ παλαιότερων....
Παρεπιπτόντως το Μουσείο είναι φοβερά ενημερωμένο και 
καλυπτει σχεδόν όλη την Ναυτική Ιστορία της Ελλάδος
με παμπολλες μακέτες ,πολλα αντικειμενα και εξαρτήματα απο
πολεμικά πλοία του παρελθόντος,καλύπτοντας το μεγαλύτερο
μέρος της Ιστορίας της Ναυτιλίας Πολεμικής αλλά ακόμα 
και Εμπορικής.
Υπάρχει ακόμα και αντίγραφο γέφυρας Α/Τ τύπου Fletcher,με τιμόνι,τηλεγραφους,και πολλα άλλα ηλεκτρονικα μηχανήματα,που προέρχονται από πλοία του τύπου αυτου...
Μπράβο στους αρμόδιους....
Οσοι βρεθούν στα Χανιά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το επισκεπτούν....

----------


## argonauths

Καλησπέρα, έχετε υπόψιν οτι όλη η συντήρηση που έχει γίνει είναι με οτι πόρους του διαθέτει το Γ.Ε.Ν δηλαδεί πενιχρά χρήματα και μπορώ να πώ ότι έχει γίνει πολύ μεγάλο έργο ενώ το *ΘΩΡΗΚΤΟ "Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ"* έχει χορηγούς οι οποίοι το κρατάνε σε αυτήν την κατάσταση.

----------


## Naias II

Α/Τ Βέλος

DSC01736.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

ψαχνω μια φωτογραφια που να συνηπαρχουν  βελος και κουντουριωτης η κουντουριωτης και ηπειρος???μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ στο  Τροκαντερο 

_D-16  VELOS.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ.


ΒΕΛΟΣ  26-3-2013.gif

----------


## sv1xv

Υπάρχει η σκέψη στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών να οργανωθεί ραδιοεραστιτεχνική δραστηριοτητα στο Α/Τ Βέλος φέτος με την ευκαιρία της επετείου του κινήματος του Ναυτικού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μοντελο του Α/ΤΒΕΛΟΣ σε κλιμακα 1/350 

_ΒΕΛΟΣ  D-16.jpg_

το μοντελο προερχεται απο το  συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιριας    TRUMPETER η οποια δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του  αντιτορπιλικου κλασης Fletcher  "USS The Sallivans  DD-537"   με την μορφη που ειχε στον Β'Παγκοσμιο πολεμο,  οποτε για να μετατραπει σε Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ  χρειαστηκαν και αρκετες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτο μοντελο,παρα πολυ ρεαλιστικο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON εναν απο τους εμπειροτερους και παλαιοτερους μοντελιστες της Ελλαδος

----------


## despo

Τρομερή δουλειά απο τον φίλο T.S.S. Apollon !

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική δουλειά!

----------


## τοξοτης

Όταν το 1973 έγραφε ιστορία στην Ιταλία

VELOS16_b.jpg
http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/0558182.jpg

VELOS16_c.jpg
http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/0558185.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Velos 16-06.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2016-06.jpg

Velos 16-07.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2016-07.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Velos 16-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2016-02.jpg

Velos 16-03.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2016-03.jpg

Velos 16-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2016-04.jpg

Velos 16-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2016-05.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Velos 16-02.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2016-02.jpg
> 
> Velos 16-03.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Velos%2016-03.


Aπό αυτές τις ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό κοιτάξτε στις 2 πρώτες πόσο άσχημα είναι γραμμένος ο αριθμός στην πρύμη.Αυτό έγινε από τότε που το πλοίο έγινε μουσείο.A)T BEΛΟΣ .jpg Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό                                   Εδώ το πλοίο σε Ναυτική Εβδομάδα μάλλον την δεκαετία 70 κατά την διάρκεια επιθεώρησης του Στόλου από τον αρχηγό του κράτους.
Ευτυχώς λόγω του γνωστού γεγονότος διασώθηκε ένα Fletcher από τα ελάχιστα της κλάσης που διασώζονται σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α)Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ a.jpgA)T ΒΕΛΟΣ b.jpg Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Ευτυχώς κ διατηρήθηκε το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ γιά να βλέπουμε αλλά κ οι επερχόμενες γενιές τις καραβίσιες γραμμές ενός Fletcher! :Pride:

----------


## pantelis2009

Η προπέλα του Α/Τ Βέλος που διακοσμεί το Ναυτικό μουσείο στα Χανιά, από άλλη γωνία απ' αυτή που μας έχει δείξει ο φίλος amorgos66 sto #29. Για όλους τους φίλους.

ΚΡΗΤΗ 61 - ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ - ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ Α-Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το A/T ΒΕΛΟΣ στο Τροκαντερο  28-10-2015

_PA280106 ΑΤ ΒΕΛΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφες όλες οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες σου  :Smile:

----------


## sv1xv

AN/SPS-6C radar par SV1XV, on ipernity
Το radar επιφανείας-αέρος τύπου AN/SPS-6C του Βέλος, close-up με τηλεφακό από το κατάστρωμα του Αβέρωφ.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Ένα από τα τέσσερα ομοίου τύπου, που παραχωρήθηκαν από τις ΗΠΑ κατά την περίοδο 1959-60. Του ιδίου τύπου: ΑΣΠΙΣ, ΛΟΓΧΗ και ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ. Η παραλαβή του έγινε στις 15 Ιουλίου 1959 στο Long Beach των ΗΠΑ από τον Ανπχο Γ. Μόραλη. Το Μάιο του 1973 με Κυβερνήτη τον Ανπχο Νικ. Παππά κατέφυγε στο Fiumicino της Ιταλίας ως μια εκδήλωση αντιδράσεως προς τη στρατιωτική δικτατορία και στο πλαίσιο του κινήματος του Ναυτικού. Ο Κυβερνήτης, 6 αξιωματικοί και 25 υπαξιωματικοί παρέμειναν στο εξωτερικό ως πολιτικοί φυγάδες. Το πλοίο επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα με Κυβερνήτη τον Π. Βόσσο. Παροπλίσθηκε στις 26 Φεβρουαρίου 1991 και το 1994 χαρακτηρίστηκε ως Μουσείο Αντιδικτατορικού Αγώνα και μετονομάσθηκε σε Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ . Αρχικά μεταφέρθηκε στον Πόρο και στις 14 Δεκεμβρίου του 2000 στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας για εργασίες συντήρησης και μετατροπής του σε Πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο οι οποίες έμειναν ημιτελής λόγω μη ύπαρξης επαρκών κονδυλίων ! Από την 26η Ιουνίου 2002 βρίσκεται στο Τροκαντερό , δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Γ. Αβέρωφ και είναι επισκέψιμο από το κοινό αλλά μόνο οι εξωτερικοί χώροι του στο 1ο DECK . Δυστυχώς δεν έχει κανένα πληροφοριακό στοιχείο για να διαβάσει ο επισκέπτης του και είναι φανερά τα σημάδια εγκατάληψης και αδιαφορίας των αρμοδίων για αυτό το ιστορικό πλοίο . ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΕΣ :4 ατμολέβητες + 2 ατμοστρόβιλοι σε 2 προπέλες συνολικής ισχύς 60,000 Ηp ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ : 32 Κόμβοι . ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ :250 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ : ΠΥΡΟΒΟΛΑ: 4 των 5in/38 Mk30 , 3 Δίδυμα των 3in/50 Mk33 ΤΟΡΠΙΛΕΣ : 5 ( 1 συστοιχία Mk15 ) των 21in με τορπίλες Honeywell NT37E ΤΟΡΠΙΛΟΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ: Mk32 των 324 mm Honeywell Mk 46 ΒΟΜΒΕΣ ΒΑΘΟΥΣ : Mk 6 & Mk 7 σε 2 αφετήρες Μk 9, 2 Εκτοξευτήρες βομβίδων (2 x 24) Ηedghogs Mk10/11 RADAR : ΑΕΡΩΣ ,ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ , ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ, ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΠΥΡΟΣ , SONAR , HΛΕΚΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΡΑ · Ενημερώθηκε πάνω από ένα χρόνο πριν ·580622_10200514275033609_1020969300_n.jpg8631_10200514274713601_87352934_n.jpg181264_10200514276673650_14569765_n.jpg400441_10200514275473620_370175458_n.jpg419073_10200514273633574_1306439092_n.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Να καταθεσω μια ''αποτυχημενη'' φωτο που τραβηξα οταν υπηρετουσα στο Α/Τ ΑΣΠΙΣ .

Ναυτικη Εβδομαδα του 1982 στο Φαληρο .Το ιστορικο Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ . Το ηρωικο πλοιο του ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΑΠΠΑ και ολου του πληρωματος του . Ο ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ αναφερει σε μαρτυριες του τον ενθουσιασμο και την θετικη σταση, ολου του πληρωματος .
Ιδιαιτερη στιγμη νομιζω ειναι , οταν ο ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ , ενημερωνοντας τον Τουρκο αρχηγο της Νατοικης ασκησης για την προθεση του , πηρε την απαντηση . ''GOOD LUCK NICK'' .
IMG_20170404_022200.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα του 82 ήμουν κ εγώ φίλε,στο Α/Γ ΚΩΣ! Στρατεύσιμος κστής (τηλ) κληρουχία 81Δ,αναμνήσεις!
Η φωτό σου μιά χαρά,ωραίο κοντινό πλάνο δεν πειράζει που δεν είναι όλο το καράβι!

Μιά φορά μας είχαν πάει στο ΒΕΛΟΣ γιά εκπαίδευση επειδή είχαμε τα ίδια δίδυμα πυροβόλα,τα 3άρια.

Το καράβι είναι από τα ελάχιστα σωζόμενα Fletcher στον κόσμο,έστω χάρις σε εκείνο το κίνημα.,

----------


## tripontikas

> Να καταθεσω μια ''αποτυχημενη'' φωτο που τραβηξα οταν υπηρετουσα στο Α/Τ ΑΣΠΙΣ .
> 
> Ναυτικη Εβδομαδα του 1982 στο Φαληρο .Το ιστορικο Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ . Το ηρωικο πλοιο του ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΑΠΠΑ και ολου του πληρωματος του . Ο ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ αναφερει σε μαρτυριες του τον ενθουσιασμο και την θετικη σταση, ολου του πληρωματος .
> Ιδιαιτερη στιγμη νομιζω ειναι , οταν ο ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ , ενημερωνοντας τον Τουρκο αρχηγο της Νατοικης ασκησης για την προθεση του , πηρε την απαντηση . ''GOOD LUCK NICK'' .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182217


Βλεποντας την φωτο ,θυμηθηκα οτι η προσπαθεια μου ηταν να φωτογραφισω και το ελικοπτερο , οχι μονο το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ . Ετσι δεν καταφερα να βαλω ολο το πλοιο στην φωτο .Ελικοπτερα αν θυμαμαι σωστα ειχαν μερικα ''ΦΡΑΜ'' .Εκεινη την εποχη μολις θα παραλαμβαναμε την πρωτη φρεγατα Φ/Γ ΕΛΛΗ και λιγο αργοτερα την Φ/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ , αν θυμαμαι σωστα .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βλεποντας την φωτο ,θυμηθηκα οτι η προσπαθεια μου ηταν να φωτογραφισω και το ελικοπτερο , οχι μονο το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ . Ετσι δεν καταφερα να βαλω ολο το πλοιο στην φωτο .Ελικοπτερα αν θυμαμαι σωστα ειχαν μερικα ''ΦΡΑΜ'' .Εκεινη την εποχη μολις θα παραλαμβαναμε την πρωτη φρεγατα Φ/Γ ΕΛΛΗ και λιγο αργοτερα την Φ/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ , αν θυμαμαι σωστα .


Φίλε,νομίζω ότι το ελικόπτερο δεν είναι του ΠΝ αλλά ένα ΑΒ205 του Στρατού.Ελικόπτερα έπαιρναν τότε ο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ,ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ,τύπου ΑΒ212 κ εναλλακτικά Αlouette III. Το ΕΛΛΗ ήλθε τέλος του 81 κ το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ένα χρόνο μετά.Μάλιστα έπαιζε να πάω στο δεύτερο.Ευτυχώς γιατί είχε πολύ τρέξιμο,μιά χαρά ήμουνα στο Κωσάκι.

----------


## tripontikas

> Φίλε,νομίζω ότι το ελικόπτερο δεν είναι του ΠΝ αλλά ένα ΑΒ205 του Στρατού.Ελικόπτερα έπαιρναν τότε ο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ,ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ,τύπου ΑΒ212 κ εναλλακτικά Αlouette III. Το ΕΛΛΗ ήλθε τέλος του 81 κ το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ένα χρόνο μετά.Μάλιστα έπαιζε να πάω στο δεύτερο.Ευτυχώς γιατί είχε πολύ τρέξιμο,μιά χαρά ήμουνα στο Κωσάκι.


Τα θυμασε καλυτερα απο εμενα .Ηθελα να παω και εγω Ολλανδια λογω μισθοδοσιας και εμπειριας  .Ομως καποιος φιλος μου ειπε πως οι προηγουμενοι της Φ/Γ ΕΛΛΗ ,ξοδευαν αρκετα χρηματα για διαβιωση και ενοικιο .Ετσι δεν εκανα αιτηση .Εκ των υστερων εμαθα , οτι κανονικα εμενες εντος ναυπηγειου και χαλαγες μονο για εξοδους. Καποιοι νοικιαζαν εξω κλπ και ετσι δεν τους εφθανε ο μισθος .
Ηρωικο το Α/Τ ΑΣΠΙΣ , αλλα ξαναγραψα , οτι ειναι καλυτερα να μην αναφερω πως ηταν τα πραγματα εντος (και σε ασκησεις). 
Κληρουχας φιλος , οταν ηρθαν απο Ολλανδια στον ΝΣ με την Φ/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ , ηρθε να με βρει κατω στο πρυμνιο υποφραγμα .Οπως συζητουσαμε μου λεει ξαφνικα .
''Σε παρακαλω , παμε πανω στο καταστρωμα , δεν αντεχω εδω κατω , κατι θα παθω .''
Συμπερασμα (κελευστες Τ/ΠΒ και οι δυο) , πως αυτος ηταν σε ''κρουαζιεροπλοιο'' και εγω σε ''κατεργο''.

Νομιζω καπως καλυτερη αποτυπωση της φωτο με Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ .
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182476Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182477

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα θυμασε καλυτερα απο εμενα .Ηθελα να παω και εγω Ολλανδια λογω μισθοδοσιας και εμπειριας  .Ομως καποιος φιλος μου ειπε πως οι προηγουμενοι της Φ/Γ ΕΛΛΗ ,ξοδευαν αρκετα χρηματα για διαβιωση και ενοικιο .Ετσι δεν εκανα αιτηση .Εκ των υστερων εμαθα , οτι κανονικα εμενες εντος ναυπηγειου και χαλαγες μονο για εξοδους. Καποιοι νοικιαζαν εξω κλπ και ετσι δεν τους εφθανε ο μισθος .
> Ηρωικο το Α/Τ ΑΣΠΙΣ , αλλα ξαναγραψα , οτι ειναι καλυτερα να μην αναφερω πως ηταν τα πραγματα εντος (και σε ασκησεις). 
> Κληρουχας φιλος , οταν ηρθαν απο Ολλανδια στον ΝΣ με την Φ/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ , ηρθε να με βρει κατω στο πρυμνιο υποφραγμα .Οπως συζητουσαμε μου λεει ξαφνικα .
> ''Σε παρακαλω , παμε πανω στο καταστρωμα , δεν αντεχω εδω κατω , κατι θα παθω .''
> Συμπερασμα (κελευστες Τ/ΠΒ και οι δυο) , πως αυτος ηταν σε ''κρουαζιεροπλοιο'' και εγω σε ''κατεργο''.
> 
> Νομιζω καπως καλυτερη αποτυπωση της φωτο με Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182476Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182477


Mισθοδοσία είχε μόνο από την στιγμή που το πλοίο σήκωνε ελληνική σημαία,σε συνάλλαγμα εννοείται.Λόγω παραλαβής είχε πάρα πολύ τρέξιμο.
Γνωρίζω τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης στα παλιά Α/Τ.
Επειδή το είχα δει καραβολατρικά κ μπορούσα να επιλέξω πλοίο, ζήτησα να πάω σε FRAM κ το "μέσο" μου στη ΔΝΕ μου είπε "μη πας,είναι μαυρίλα".
Η επόμενη επιλογή ήταν το Α/Γ ΚΩΣ στο οποίο αν κ παλιό,οι συνθήκες ήταν ανθρώπινες,άνετα troops (υποφράγματα) με κάτι air condition γαϊδούρια.
Σήμερα το θυμάμαι με πολλή πολλή αγάπη κ νοσταλγία.Ίσως κάποια στιγμή να του κάνω αφιέρωμα.

Τα συνημμένα δεν ανοίγουν.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Χθες ήρθε και η σειρά του Βέλους να αφήσει τη θέση του στο Τροκαντερό και να ρυμουλκηθεί στον Ναύσταθμο για δεξαμενισμό. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι οι επισκευές θα διαρκέσουν 2 μήνες. Βίντεο από την ρυμούλκηση υπάρχει στο on alert.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α)Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ.jpg Τροκαντερό 29-5-11
Ευτυχώς που σώθηκε γιά να θυμόμαστε οι παλιότεροι κ να το θαυμάζουν οι νεώτεροι.
Τα Fletcher ήταν από τις πιό επιτυχημένες κλάσεις Α/Τ του Β' ΠΠ. Μεταπολεμικά χιλιάδες στελεχών κ στρατευσίμων του ΠΝ  "γαλουχήθηκσν" σε αυτά αφού
συνολικά επανδρώθηκαν 6 σκάφη τα οποια παραλήφθηκαν από τις ΗΠΑ κ 2 από την πρώην Δυτ. Γερμανία.

B1.jpg B2.jpg 6-9-16
Πολύ καλό κ λεπτομερές ομοίωμα του πλοίου στην αίθουσα αναμονής του ΚΤΕΛ Χίου. Δυστυχώς ο χώρος κ ο φωτισμός δεν επέτρεπαν φωτό από τα πλάγια.
Παρακαλώ τους mods να τις φέρουν στα ίσα τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mιά Φ/Γ τύπου S είναι. Θα μας το κλείσουν το μαγαζί... :Disturbed:

----------


## Ellinis

Nα το ΒΕΛΟΣ στη θέση που έχει δέσει στο Ν.Σ., μάλλον δεν συνήθιζε να δένει εκεί όταν ήταν μάχιμο.

IMG_84082.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Στην Π10 έχει δέσει κοντά στα συνεργεία, ανάμεσα στο synchrolift και τις δεξαμενές, συνήθως εκεί έδεναν (προφανώς και δένουν) οι μεγάλες μονάδες του στόλου στις επισκευές ή για να αδειάσουν οι αναχωρηγίες των πυρομαχικών πριν να ανέβουν δεξαμενή. Το Βέλος περιμένει την Kortenaer να πέσει από τη δεξαμενή κάποια στιγμή την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα για να ανέβει αυτό. Προς το παρόν ξεκίνησαν κάποιες εργασίες από τα συνεργεία του Ν/Σ που δεν απαιτούν δεξαμενή.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο από τις επισκευές στο Α/Τ Βέλος ;

----------


## leo85

Με της επισκευές δεν τελείωσε το Βέλος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένας χρόνος πέρασε,ούτε η πιό μεγάλη ΜΑΚ  να ήταν....
Λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν. :Sorrow:

----------


## leo85

Για το Αβέρωφ υπήρχαν λεφτά...... γιατί είχε οικονόμα στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το έφτιαξαν,για το Βέλος τίποτα.  :Confusion:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για το Αβέρωφ υπήρχαν λεφτά...... γιατί είχε οικονόμα στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το έφτιαξαν,για το Βέλος τίποτα.


Γιά τον ΑΒΕΡΩΦ δώσανε λεφτά οι εφοπλιστές.Άλλη ιστορία το ένα,άλλη το άλλο.
Φαντάσου τι φτώχεια υπάρχει γιατί δεν πρόκειται γιά ενεργό καράβι.
Δυό λαμαρίνες,που λέει ο λόγος,να αλλάξουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

*To ιστορικό αντιτορπιλικό «Βέλος» πηγαίνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη*

*Θα είναι επισκέψιμο για το κοινό κατά τη διάρκεια της 84ης ΔΕΘ*
06/09/2019




Στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα βρεθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες το πρώην «USS Charette DD5», ένα αντιτορπιλικό στόλου τύπου Fletcher, που έχει γράψει μια λαμπρή ιστορία για το ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ως Α/Τ «Βέλος D-16», από το 1959 μέχρι το 1991. Μάλιστα, θα είναι επισκέψιμο από το γενικό κοινό και κατά τη διάρκεια της *84ης ΔΕΘ*.
«Με μεγάλη χαρά, μετά από δύο χρόνια και το πετυχημένο εγχείρημα της αφίξεως και της παραμονής του Θ/Κ "Γ. Αβέρωφ" στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό αποφάσισε να φέρει στον Θερμαϊκό το έτερο ιστορικό μας πλοίο, το αντιτορπιλικό "Βέλος", που είναι μουσείο αντιδικτατορικού αγώνα», ανακοίνωσε μιλώντας στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του Αθηναϊκού - Μακεδονικού Πρακτορείου Ειδήσεων ο κυβερνήτης του Θ/Κ «Γ. Αβέρωφ» και *Α/Τ «Βέλος»*, αρχιπλοίαρχος Σωτήριος Χαραλαμπόπουλος ΠΝ.
«Έρχεται το "Βέλος", λοιπόν, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ώστε να το δει ο κόσμος, ο κόσμος της πόλης, της Βορείου Ελλάδος, να δει αυτό το ιστορικό πλοίο που παράλληλα εκτός από μουσείο αντιδικτατορικού αγώνα είναι, κατά δεύτερον, και ένα κειμήλιο του 2ου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, καθώς το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε στη Βοστόνη των ΗΠΑ το 1941, καθελκύστηκε στις 3 Ιουνίου του 1942 και πολέμησε στον πόλεμο του Ειρηνικού Ωκεανού με μεγάλες επιτυχίες.

Βεβαία, έχει και ένα τρίτο, και πολύ σημαντικό για εμάς τους Έλληνες χαρακτηριστικό, αφού από όταν το πήραμε το 1959 και το εκσυγχρονίσαμε, επί 32 χρόνια υπηρέτησε το ένδοξό μας Πολεμικό Ναυτικό σε αποστολές και ασκήσεις με πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία», ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο κ. Χαραλαμπόπουλος, που εξήγησε και τους σχεδιασμούς του ΠΝ για το είδος και τη διάρκεια της παραμονής του ιστορικού πλοίου στην πόλη της *Θεσσαλονίκης*.
«Ξεκινάμε, πρώτα ο Θεός, το Σάββατο 7 Σεπτεμβρίου το πρωί, ώστε μετά από έναν πλου δύο ημερών να είμαστε ξημερώματα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ενώ το σημείο στο οποίο θα δέσουμε θα είναι κοντά στο Μέγαρο Μουσική Θεσσαλονίκης, χώρος ο οποίος επιλέχθηκε, ώστε να πριμοδοτήσει το "Βέλος"», εξήγησε, για να σημειώσει πως το επισκεπτήριο θα ξεκινήσει «μετά από λίγες ημέρες και αφού θα έχουμε προετοιμαστεί μετά από τον κατάπλου των μερικών ημερών».
Το Α/Τ «Βέλος» θα είναι επισκέψιμο στο ωράριο που θα είναι αντίστοιχο με εκείνο του Θ/Κ «Γ. Αβέρωφ», δηλαδή «9 το πρωί με 1 το μεσημέρι και 5 το απόγευμα με 8 το βράδυ, αλλά και αργίες, όπως και Σαββατοκύριακα», ενώ προγραμματίζονται και κάποιες εκδηλώσεις από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ξεκινώντας μετά και από μια συνέντευξη Τύπου επί του πλοίου.
«Την ίδια ώρα προς το τέλος του Σεπτεμβρίου θα έχουμε και μια εκδήλωση αφιερωμένη στην αντιδικτατορική δράση του πλοίου, ενώ τις ημέρες τις 28ης Οκτωβρίου, τη απελευθερώσεως της πόλης Θεσσαλονίκης θα υπάρξει μια εκδήλωση αφιερωμένη στον Β' ΠΠ γιατί το "Βέλος" είναι και ένα κειμήλιο του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, οπότε θα πρέπει να το τιμήσουμε και με αυτό τον τρόπο», εξήγησε ο κ. Χαραλαμπόπουλος, που τόνισε πως από τη Δευτέρα 9 Σεπτεμβρίου τα σχολεία που ενδιαφέρονται θα μπορούν να επικοινωνούν, ώστε να προγραμματίζουν την επίσκεψή τους. «Το Ναυτικό είναι και θα είναι παρόν στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα», ανέφερε καταληκτικά.
*Το ιστορικό προφίλ του «Βέλους»*

Το πλοίο που θα καταφθάσει στη *Θεσσαλονίκη* είναι ένα από τα τέσσερα ομοίου τύπου, που παραχωρήθηκαν από τις ΗΠΑ κατά την περίοδο 1959-60, ενώ του ιδίου τύπου ήταν τα «Ασπίς», «Λόγχη» και «Σφενδόνη». Η παραλαβή του έγινε στις 15 Ιουλίου 1959 στο Λονγκ Μπιτς των ΗΠΑ από τον ανπχο Γ. Μόραλη. Όπως αναφέρει το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, στην εξιστόρηση των γεγονότων που συνδέονται με το «Βέλος», το πλοίο τον Μάιο του 1973 με κυβερνήτη τον ανπχο Νικ. Παππά κατέφυγε στο Φιουμιτσίνο της Ιταλίας ως μια εκδήλωση αντιδράσεως προς τη στρατιωτική δικτατορία και στο πλαίσιο του κινήματος του Ναυτικού. Ο κυβερνήτης, 6 αξιωματικοί και 25 υπαξιωματικοί παρέμειναν στο εξωτερικό ως πολιτικοί φυγάδες και αργότερα το πλοίο επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα με κυβερνήτη τον χο Π. Βόσσο.
Το *Α/Τ «Βέλος»* παροπλίσθηκε στις 26 Φεβρουαρίου 1991 και το 1994 χαρακτηρίστηκε ως Μουσείο Αντιδικτατορικού Αγώνα και μετονομάσθηκε σε Α/Τ «Βέλος» (Μ.Α.Α.) και όπως εξηγείται στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του μεταφέρθηκε αρχικά μεταφέρθηκε στον Πόρο και την 14η Δεκεμβρίου του 2000 στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας για εργασίες συντήρησης και μετατροπής του σε Πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο (Π.Ν.Μ.). Από την 26η Ιουνίου 2002 βρίσκεται στο Τροκαντερό Παλαιού Φαλήρου, δίπλα στο Θωρηκτό Γ. Αβέρωφ όπου λειτουργεί ως ζωντανό μνημείο του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου και της Αντιδικτατορικής Δράσης του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.

Το *αντιτορπιλικό* «Βέλος D-16» ναυπηγήθηκε στη Βοστώνη των ΗΠΑ, στη διάρκεια του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου και ως«USS Charette DD5 581» έλαβε μέρος στις επιχειρήσεις του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού κατά των Ιαπώνων στον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό, κυρίως ως πλοίο υποστηρίξεως αεροπλανοφόρων, καθώς δε και ανθυποβρυχιακής και αντιαεροπορικής προστασίας νηοπομπών. Στο πλοίο απενεμήθησαν δεκατρείς (13) σταυροί μάχης και άλλα παράσημα, στη διάρκεια του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου Το 1958 αφού εκσυγχρονίστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Long Beach της Καλιφόρνιας παραχωρήθηκε στο τότε Ελληνικό Βασιλικό Ναυτικό μαζί με τα προαναφερθέντα τρία ακόμη ομοίου τύπου αντιτορπιλικά τύπου Fletcher.
Από τις 16 Ιουνίου 1959 δε, όταν και υψώθηκε στο Α/Τ «Βέλος» η Ελληνική Σημαία και με πρώτο Κυβερνήτη τον Αντιπλοίαρχο Γ. Μόραλη, κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα και εντάχθηκε στο Αρχηγείο Στόλου πήρε μέρος στις εθνικές και διασυμμαχικές ασκήσεις, σε επίδειξη σημαίας στο εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό, καθώς και στις επιχειρήσεις στη διάρκεια της ελληνοτουρκικής κρίσης του 1964, 1967, 1974 και 1987. Όταν στις 26 Φεβρουαρίου 1991 το πλοίο παροπλίσθηκε από το Π.Ν. και χαρακτηρίστηκε ως Μουσείο Αντιδικτατορικού Αγώνα είχε διανύσει συνολικά 362,662 Ναυτικά μίλια.
Οι επισκέψεις με ξενάγηση, μαθητών και οργανωμένων ομάδων στο «Α/Τ Βέλος Μ.Α.Α.» προγραμματίζονται μετά από τηλεφωνική κράτηση 210-9888457 / 210-9855410 / 6947159468.

*ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ*

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό το πριμοδοτήσει βγάζει μάτια!
Πέραν των αναφερόμενων,είχαμε πάρει κ άλλα Fletcher.

----------


## Ellinis

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε πόσο θα μείνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Υπάρχει μήνες τώρα μια συζήτηση για το οτι κάποιοι "κύκλοι" δεν επιθυμούσαν να επιστρέψει το ΒΕΛΟΣ στον Φλοίσβο παρότι η επισκευή του είχε ολοκληρωθεί και οτι προτιμούσαν να το απομακρύνουν προς βορά. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΒΕΛΟΣ ξεκίνησε ρυμουλκούμενο σήμερα το πρωί το πρώτο του ταξίδι στο Αιγαίο μετά από 25 περίπου χρόνια.
Σχετικά εδώ. Για να δούμε, θα μείνει για 3 μήνες όπως αναφέρει το ΓΕΝ ή θα επιβεβαιωθεί _αυτό το άρθρο_;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΒΕΛΟΣ ξεκίνησε ρυμουλκούμενο σήμερα το πρωί το πρώτο του ταξίδι στο Αιγαίο μετά από 25 περίπου χρόνια.
> Σχετικά εδώ. Για να δούμε, θα μείνει για 3 μήνες όπως αναφέρει το ΓΕΝ ή θα επιβεβαιωθεί _αυτό το άρθρο_;


Παρατηρώ ότι αρχίζει κ προβάλλεται η μοναδικότητα κ η ιστορία του πλοίου στον Β'ΠΠ κ αυτό μου αρέσει.
Μακάρι να το διαφημίσουν,να έρχονται Αμερικανάκια κ όχι μόνο γιά να το βλέπουν.

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά το λες, μάλιστα διάβασα _εδώ_ μια πολύ σωστή - κατά τη γνώμη μου - πρόταση για το ΒΕΛΟΣ, από τον τέως διοικητή της ΥΙΝ.
Υπόψην τα άλλα τρία Fletcher που διασώζονται παγκοσμίως είναι τα USS KIDD, THE SULLIVANS και CASSIN YOUNG στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## Joyrider

Οι Αμερικανοί έχουν κάνει επιστήμη το θέμα Πλοία-Μουσεία. Τα περισσότερα εμβληματικά τους πλοία είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση ως επισκέψιμα εκθέματα. 
Μακάρι να είχαμε κάποιο κάλεσμα του ΠΝ σε εθελοντισμό για την συντήρηση και διατήρηση των πλοίων, ή να υπήρχε κάποιος σύλλογος αντίστοιχος 
με τους αμερικανικούς, πρώτος θα έτρεχα να συνδράμω σε ότι μπορούσα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου.
Το Βέλος το πρόλαβα στα στερνά του στον Στόλο, και εμένα αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι οι ιστορία από το κίνημα του Ναυτικού.

Ένα ωραίο βίντεο με το The Sullivans και την ιστορία του.

----------


## basi

Υπάρχει και πρόταση να μείνει στο λιμάνι της Κύμης , όπου γεννήθηκε και έχει ταφεί ο Ναύαρχος Παππάς . Χώρος υπάρχει , υπάρχει και η Ακαδημία Ε.Ν. που θα μπορούσε να το συντηρεί . Δεν είναι μόνο Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη η χώρα . Υπάρχουν και μικρές πόλεις που έχουν μεγάλη ναυτική Ιστορία .

----------


## threshtox

ZZZZ 78770.jpg

Xθες ανεβαίνοντας για Πειραιά με το Πάτμος, πετύχαμε την νηοπομπή. Λίγο μακρινή φωτογραφία..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ZZZZ 78770.jpg
> 
> Xθες ανεβαίνοντας για Πειραιά με το Πάτμος, πετύχαμε την νηοπομπή. Λίγο μακρινή φωτογραφία..


Συγκίνηση να βλέπεις ένα Fletcher "εν πλω",μόνο το ντουμάνι λείπει από τις καπνοδόχους.Εμείς οι παλιότεροι πολεμικοκαραβολάτρες γαλουχηθήκαμε με αυτά κ εν συνεχεία κάποιοι στη θητεία μας,όπως άλλωστε γενιές κ γενιές στελεχών του ένδοξου ΠΝ μας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει και πρόταση να μείνει στο λιμάνι της Κύμης , όπου γεννήθηκε και έχει ταφεί ο Ναύαρχος Παππάς . Χώρος υπάρχει , υπάρχει και η Ακαδημία Ε.Ν. που θα μπορούσε να το συντηρεί . Δεν είναι μόνο Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη η χώρα . Υπάρχουν και μικρές πόλεις που έχουν μεγάλη ναυτική Ιστορία .


Αν μπορεί να είναι ασφαλές από καιρούς σε αυτό το λιμάνι ένα σκάφος που επιπλέον είναι ήδη 76 ετών...
Κ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μέσα στις δυνατότητες της ΑΕΝ να το συντηρεί.
Ο υποφαινόμενος κατάγεται από ναυτική περιοχή κ είναι απόφοιτος Ακαδημίας ΕΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι Αμερικανοί έχουν κάνει επιστήμη το θέμα Πλοία-Μουσεία. Τα περισσότερα εμβληματικά τους πλοία είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση ως επισκέψιμα εκθέματα. 
> Μακάρι να είχαμε κάποιο κάλεσμα του ΠΝ σε εθελοντισμό για την συντήρηση και διατήρηση των πλοίων, ή να υπήρχε κάποιος σύλλογος αντίστοιχος 
> με τους αμερικανικούς, πρώτος θα έτρεχα να συνδράμω σε ότι μπορούσα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου.
> Το Βέλος το πρόλαβα στα στερνά του στον Στόλο, και εμένα αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι οι ιστορία από το κίνημα του Ναυτικού.


Φίλε Joyrider δυστυχώς στη χώρα μας με εξαίρεση την αρχαιολογία λείπει η μουσειακή κουλτούρα κ φυσικά τα χρήματα.
Κάτι πάει να γίνει αλλά απέχουμε πολύ από χώρες σαν τις ΗΠΑ ή την Βρετανία.Στις ΗΠΑ ο κάθε σύλλογος βετεράνων διασώζει κ συντηρεί πλοία που δεν έχουν κ ιδιαίτερη ιστορική αξία.Συμφωνώ μαζί σου γιά τον εθελοντισμό.
Πρόλαβα τα Fletcher στις δόξες τους,περιλαμβανομένων κ των λίγο διαφορετικών όπως ήταν τα τύπου "Θύελλα" ή τα "γερμανικά".
Στο ΒΕΛΟΣ εκπαιδεύτηκα να γεμίζω σε τμήμα πυροβόλου 3"/50 RF το οποίο υπάρχει στο μεσόστεγο.

----------


## esperos

Ίσως μια από τις τελευταίες του εμφανίσεις εν ενεργεία, ανοικτά της Πειραϊκής.

ΒΕΛΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα συναισθηματικά φορτισμένο κείμενο εδώ για τον απόπλου του πλοίου, αναμενόμενο για αυτούς που έζησαν το πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα συναισθηματικά φορτισμένο κείμενο εδώ για τον απόπλου του πλοίου, αναμενόμενο για αυτούς που έζησαν το πλοίο.


Πραγματικά συγκινητικό κ γιά όσους υπηρετήσαμε στο ΠΝ αλλά όχι στο καράβι.Με την ορολογία του ΠΝ η οποία σε πολλούς στα εμπορικά είναι άγνωστη όπως εκείνα τα "πρόσω ηρέμα","ανάποδα ηρέμα"...

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ενα συναισθηματικά φορτισμένο κείμενο εδώ για τον απόπλου του πλοίου, αναμενόμενο για αυτούς που έζησαν το πλοίο.


Αναφέρει σε κάποιο σημείο προς τη μέση το κείμενο:
«…στροβιλοαμενιστηρες ανεβααν στο φουλ στροφες και ο ηχος του στροβιλου ακουγοντα απο τα μηχανοστασια επανωστα καταστρωματα»
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το πλοίο εκινείτο με λέβητα / ατμοστρόβιλο και όχι ντήζελ. Τι είναι ο "στροβιλοανεμιστηρες" σε τέτοιο σύστημα προώσεως; Είναι κάποια ορολογία του Ναυτικού;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αναφέρει σε κάποιο σημείο προς τη μέση το κείμενο:
> «…στροβιλοαμενιστηρες ανεβααν στο φουλ στροφες και ο ηχος του στροβιλου ακουγοντα απο τα μηχανοστασια επανωστα καταστρωματα»
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το πλοίο εκινείτο με λέβητα / ατμοστρόβιλο και όχι ντήζελ. Τι είναι ο "στροβιλοανεμιστηρες" σε τέτοιο σύστημα προώσεως; Είναι κάποια ορολογία του Ναυτικού;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Υποθέτω τα πτερύγια του ατμοστροβίλου.

----------


## roussosf

> Υποθέτω τα πτερύγια του ατμοστροβίλου.


Μήπως εννοούσε τους ανεμιστήρες (τα "φανια") που στέλνουν αέρα στο καζάνι????

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Αναφέρει σε κάποιο σημείο προς τη μέση το κείμενο:
> «…στροβιλοαμενιστηρες ανεβαζαν στο φουλ στροφες και ο ηχος του στροβιλου ακουγονταν απο τα μηχανοστασια επανω στα καταστρωματα».
> Τι είναι οι "στροβιλοανεμιστηρες";





> Υποθέτω τα πτερύγια του ατμοστροβίλου.





> Μήπως εννοούσε τους ανεμιστήρες (τα "φανια") που στέλνουν αέρα στο καζάνι????


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι ανεμιστήρες αυτοί να εκινούντο με μικρούς βοηθητικούς ατμοστροβίλους;
Αν ναί, τότε ο όρος στροβιλοανεμιστήρας φαίνεται πολύ κατάλληλος.
Νομίζω υπήρχαν παλιότερα τέτοιες βοηθητικές ατμομηχανές. Σαν να θυμάμαι και τον όρο ιππάριο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν
 εχρησιμοποιείτο μόνο για παλινδρομικές μηχανές ή και για ατμοστροβίλους.

----------


## Joyrider

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι ανεμιστήρες αυτοί να εκινούντο με μικρούς βοηθητικούς ατμοστροβίλους;
> Αν ναί, τότε ο όρος στροβιλοανεμιστήρας φαίνεται πολύ κατάλληλος.
> Νομίζω υπήρχαν παλιότερα τέτοιες βοηθητικές ατμομηχανές. Σαν να θυμάμαι και τον όρο ιππάριο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν
>  εχρησιμοποιείτο μόνο για παλινδρομικές μηχανές ή και για ατμοστροβίλους.



Ναι όντως οι στροβιλοανεμιστήρες των λεβήτων (FORCED DRAFT BLOWERS) εκινούντο από μικρούς ατμοστροβίλους. Εχοντας υπηρετήσει σε αντίστοιχα πλοία του ΠΝ ως μηχανικός σε λεβητοστάσια τους θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, μιας και σε ΜΑΚ τους έβγαζαν συνεργεία για συντήρηση. Είχαν δε δικό τους χώρο με κλειστή θύρα στο λεβητοστάσιο κάτω από τις καθόδους. Πολλές φορές ανοίγαμε την θύρα για να δροσιζόμαστε από το ρεύμα αέρα, όσοι κάναμε βάρδια στο άνω δάπεδο στον έλεγχο των νερών.

Σχετικά με το ιππάριο, αυτό βρισκόταν στο μηχανοστάσιο και έστελνε νερό στον λέβητα, στα λεβητοστάσια υπήρχε ιππάριο και για τις σεντίνες που λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Αυτά στα FRAMM και στα Fletcher. Στα Adams και στις Knox δεν υπήρχαν ιππάρια αφού ήταν πιο σύγχρονα, αλλά μεγάλες τροφοδοτικές αντλίες με ατμοστρόβιλο στα λεβητοστάσια αφού οι πιέσεις ήταν διπλάσιες και δεν μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει το ιππάριο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Joyrider γιά την απάντηση εμεις οι μη μηχανικοί.
Γιά τους μη υπηρετήσαντες στο ΠΝ,  ΜΑΚ=μεγάλη ακινησία,η μεγάλης έκτασης κ διάρκειας επισκευή.Σε αντιδιαστολή,ΠΕΑΚ=περιορισμένη ακινησία.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Σχετικά με το ιππάριο, αυτό βρισκόταν στο μηχανοστάσιο και έστελνε νερό στον λέβητα, στα λεβητοστάσια υπήρχε ιππάριο και για τις σεντίνες που λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Αυτά στα FRAMM και στα Fletcher. Στα Adams και στις Knox δεν υπήρχαν ιππάρια αφού ήταν πιο σύγχρονα, αλλά μεγάλες τροφοδοτικές αντλίες με ατμοστρόβιλο στα λεβητοστάσια αφού οι πιέσεις ήταν διπλάσιες και δεν μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει το ιππάριο.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το ιππάριο ήταν παλινδρομική μηχανή ή λεγόταν και τα στροβιλάκια έτσι;

----------


## ancd

Έτσι για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουμε εμείς οι νέοι! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Joyrider για τις πολύ καλές πληροφορίες.

----------


## Joyrider

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το ιππάριο ήταν παλινδρομική μηχανή ή λεγόταν και τα στροβιλάκια έτσι;


Παρακαλώ.
Το ιππάριο ήταν παλινδρομική αντλία διπλής εκτόνωσης, δεν είχε σχέση με τις περιστροφικές, οπότε οι περιστροφικές δεν λέγονταν ποτέ έτσι.
Μάλλον η ονομασία "ιππάριο" προέκυψε από την κίνηση που έκανε το στέλεχος της αντλίας εκατέρωθεν της αναρρόφησης/κατάθλιψης και έμοιαζε με κεφάλι αλόγου που ανεβοκατεβαίνει.
Μπορεί πάλι να προέκυψε από τον φόρτο εργασίας που είχαν αυτού του τύπου οι αντλίες και ήταν "άλογα" πραγματικά.
Κάποιος μηχανικός ή γνώστης μπορεί να μας κατατοπίσει σχετικά, καλύτερα, γιατί εγώ μηχανικός δεν είμαι.

----------


## Joyrider

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Joyrider γιά την απάντηση εμεις οι μη μηχανικοί.
> Γιά τους μη υπηρετήσαντες στο ΠΝ,  ΜΑΚ=μεγάλη ακινησία,η μεγάλης έκτασης κ διάρκειας επισκευή.Σε αντιδιαστολή,ΠΕΑΚ=περιορισμένη ακινησία.





> Έτσι για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουμε εμείς οι νέοι! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Joyrider για τις πολύ καλές πληροφορίες.


Παρακαλώ, ωραίες αναμνήσεις που μοιραζόμαστε, πέρασα 24 μήνες από την ζωή μου στα λεβητοστάσια των Α/Τ του Στόλου (Μιαούλης-Νέαρχος) και τα θυμάμαι όλα γιατί τα έζησα.
Και δεν είμαι και Μηχανικός, απλά μου αρέσει η ενασχόληση με τα μηχανολογικά.



Σχετικά πάλι με τους ανεμιστήρες των λεβήτων, θυμάμαι πως όταν κάναμε αφή λέβητα, τότε για την καύση και μέχρι να σηκώσει πίεση ο λέβητας και να λειτουργήσει ο στροβιλοανεμιστήρας, χρησιμοποιούσαμε ηλεκτρικό ανεμιστήρα βαρέως τύπου που ήταν εγκατεστημένος σε έναν από τους δύο χώρους των στροβιλοανεμιστήρων. Μερικές φορές το ρεύμα του Ναυσταύθμου δεν σήκωνε τα φορτία και αναγκαζόμασταν να ενεργοποιούμε την ντήζελ ηλεκτρογεννήτρια για να έχουμε παροχή ρεύματος.

Το πραγματικό πανηγύρι όμως με τους στροβιλοανεμιστήρες γινόταν όταν κάναμε εκκαπνισμό, καθαρισμό δηλαδή των αυλών του λέβητα. Τότε έπεφτε ατμός με μεγάλη πίεση από ειδικούς εκκαπνιστές πάνω στο λέβητα, χρειαζόταν μεγάλη παραγωγή ατμού, άρα πολύ μεγάλη καύση και οι ανεμιστήρες έφταναν στα όρια των στροφών τους. Πραγματικά ήταν σαν να βρισκόσουν έξω από ένα αεροσκάφος με τόσο συριστικό θόρυβο. 

Βρήκα μερικές φώτο από ιστοσελίδα για Α/Τ, στην πρώτη φαίνεται ο χώρος του ανεμιστήρα πως συνδέεται με τον λέβητα και στη δεύτερη η θύρα που ανοίγαμε για τον χώρο του ανεμιστήρα, παραδίπλα φαίνονται οι προθερμαντήρες του πετρελαίου.









Και περισσότερα εδώ 

http://navsource.org/archives/05/interior.htm













Το πραγματικό πανηγύρι όμως με τους στροβιλοανεμιστήρες γινόταν όιταν κάναμε εκκαπνισμό, καθαρισμό δηλαδή των αυλών του λέβητα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και να συμπληρώσουμε την καρατιπιστικότατη απάντηση του Joyrider με τον ορισμό του στροβιλοανεμιστήρα στην παράγραφο 070702 του Μητρώου του Α/Τ Σαχτούρης στη συνημμένη εικόνα:
GMPATSACHTOURIS_00001_0241.jpgΠηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

*Οι επισκέπτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να ταξιδεύουν στην Ιστορία - Δείτε εικόνες*

ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
16:24
β€Ά
09/09/2019




Το πρώην «USS CHARETTE DD5», ένα *αντιτορπιλικό* στόλου τύπου Fletcher, που έχει γράψει μια λαμπρή ιστορία ως *αντιτορπιλικό Βέλος D-16* από το 1959 μέχρι το 1991 για το ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, «έδεσε» σήμερα, στη Νέα Παραλία* Θεσσαλονίκης*, στο ύψος του Μεγάρου Μουσικής, προκαλώντας δέος σε όσους είχαν την ευκαιρία να το δουν από κοντά.
«Η σημασία του πλοίου είναι πολλαπλή. Πρώτον είναι ένα κειμήλιο του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, είναι ένα πλοίο που πολέμησε στο αμερικανικό Ναυτικό, πολέμησε στον πόλεμο του Ειρηνικού, με αρκετά μεγάλες επιτυχίες» υπογράμμισε ο κυβερνήτης του θωρηκτού «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» και του αντιτορπιλικού Βέλος, αρχιπλοίαρχος Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, Σωτήριος Χαραλαμπόπουλος, μιλώντας στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του Αθηναϊκού - Μακεδονικού Πρακτορείου Ειδήσεων Πρακτορείο 104,9 FM.

*ΠΗΓΗ και πάρα πολλές ωραίες φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Joyrider γιά την απάντηση εμεις οι μη μηχανικοί.
> Γιά τους μη υπηρετήσαντες στο ΠΝ,  ΜΑΚ=μεγάλη ακινησία,η μεγάλης έκτασης κ διάρκειας επισκευή.Σε αντιδιαστολή,ΠΕΑΚ=περιορισμένη ακινησία.


Διόρθωση ΜΑΚ=Μακρά Ακινησία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πρώην «USS CHARETTE DD5»,


Δυστυχώς ο αμερικάνικος πλευρικός αριθμός του πλοίου αναπαράγεται λανθασμένα.Το σωστό είναι DD581.

----------


## Joyrider

Πρυμνοδετημένο πλέον το όμορφο Α/Τ στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δίπλα standby το Ρ/Κ ΤΙΤΑΝ.Άραγε θα είναι σε όλο το διάστημα της εκεί παραμονής του πλοίου;Πιθανόν να σκαντζάρει.Πάντως 2-3 είναι τα Ρ/Κ του ΠΝ που αξίζουν.
Η πλώρη είναι δεμένη με καδένα σε τσαμαδούρα ( ναύδετο ) η οποία μάλλον ποντίσθηκε από τη Φ/Θ ΘΕΤΙΣ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η πλώρη είναι δεμένη με καδένα σε τσαμαδούρα ( ναύδετο ) η οποία μάλλον ποντίσθηκε από τη Φ/Θ ΘΕΤΙΣ.


Στους χάρτες σημειώνεται από παλιά τσαμαδούρα εκέι που έχει δέσει

Screenshot_2019-09-13 Navionics ChartViewer.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στους χάρτες σημειώνεται από παλιά τσαμαδούρα εκέι που έχει δέσει
> 
> Screenshot_2019-09-13 Navionics ChartViewer.png


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο που υπήρχε από παλιά.

----------


## Joyrider



----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τι γίνεται με το πλοίο,το πήγαν Θεσ/νίκη γιά να ΜΕΙΝΕΙ;;;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τι γίνεται με το πλοίο,το πήγαν Θεσ/νίκη γιά να ΜΕΙΝΕΙ;;;


Ο ναύαρχος Κ Γκορτζής αναφέρει το μπλογκ που έχει ότι υπάρχουν πιέσεις για να μείνει εκεί (άρθρο "ποιος κουμαντάρει τον τόπο ρε παιδιά"). Το μπλογκ είναι *εδώ* και έχει και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα κείμενα για το πλοίο (ξεχωρίζω τον λόγο που εκφώνησες πέρσι (17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019) στο Βέλος.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο ναύαρχος Κ Γκορτζής αναφέρει το μπλογκ που έχει ότι υπάρχουν πιέσεις για να μείνει εκεί (άρθρο "ποιος κουμαντάρει τον τόπο ρε παιδιά"). Το μπλογκ είναι *εδώ* και έχει και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα κείμενα για το πλοίο (ξεχωρίζω τον λόγο που εκφώνησες πέρσι (17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019) στο Βέλος.


Θέμα εγωισμών φαίνεται να έχει πέσει το ΒΕΛΟΣ με βάση όσα γράφονται. Δεν είναι κακό να περιοδεύσει και σε άλλα λιμάνια, αντίθετα περισσότεροι άνθρωποι θα μάθουν για την ιστορία του. Αλλά αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται με ένα πλάνο που να εξασφαλίζει το που θα επιστρέψει και να μην επιτρέπει την σπέκουλα και την ανάπτυξη θεωριών. Πάντως αυτό που γράφει ο ναύαρχος Θεοχάρης στο σημείωμα του "_δεν μπήκαν δίπλα του άλλα πολύ σημαντικής αξίας πλοία όπως ο κομμένος ΑΔΡΙΑΣ, ο θρυλικός ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ"_ είναι εξαιρετικά άστοχο και απορώ πως άνθρωπος που υπηρέτησε σε κορυφαίες θέσεις του Ναυτικού γράφει τέτοια πράγματα. Προφανώς ο "κομμένος" ΑΔΡΙΑΣ έγινε σκραπ (στην Αγγλία και όχι στην Αλεξάνδρεια όπως αναφέρει ο κ. Γκόρτζης) το 1945, η δε πλώρη του αναπαύεται στον βυθό ανατολικά της Καλύμνου. Ο δε πυργκίσκος του ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ βρίσκεται στο προαύλιο του Ναυτικού Μουσείου (και όχι στο βυθό της θάλασσας όπως αναφέρει ο κ. Γκόρτζης) πολύ πριν γίνει ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ μουσείο και δημιουργηθεί το πάρκο ναυτικής παράδοσης.

----------


## alkeos

Το ΒΕΛΟΣ στη Νέα Παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης

P3070005.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΒΕΛΟΣ στη Νέα Παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης
> 
> P3070005.jpg


Φίλε μου,στο μεσόστεγο του Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ εκπαιδεύτηκα γιατί τα πυροβόλα ήταν ίδια με του πλοίου που υπηρέτησα.Αναμνήσεις!

----------


## alkeos

> Φίλε μου,στο μεσόστεγο του Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ εκπαιδεύτηκα γιατί τα πυροβόλα ήταν ίδια με του πλοίου που υπηρέτησα.Αναμνήσεις!


Την επόμενη φορά πιο κοντινή τότε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το ΒΕΛΟΣ στη Νέα Παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης
> 
> P3070005.jpg


Εξαιρετικη εικονα! Αγερωχο και πανεμορφο το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ

----------


## alkeos

> Εξαιρετικη εικονα! Αγερωχο και πανεμορφο το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Λόγω της πανδημίας (διέξοδος η παραλία), πλέον ακούγεται στην πόλη - ιδίως από κατοίκους της ανατολικής Θεσσαλονίκης - η ατάκα για ραντεβού "θα βρεθούμε στο ΒΕΛΟΣ", όπως διαχρονικά οι φοιτητές δίναν ραντεβού στην Καμάρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Λόγω της πανδημίας (διέξοδος η παραλία), πλέον ακούγεται στην πόλη - ιδίως από κατοίκους της ανατολικής Θεσσαλονίκης - η ατάκα για ραντεβού "θα βρεθούμε στο ΒΕΛΟΣ", όπως διαχρονικά οι φοιτητές δίναν ραντεβού στην Καμάρα.


Τελικά ήλθε στην Θεσ/νικη γιά να μείνει,όπως έλεγαν οι φήμες!
Καλή μετάθεση γιά κάποιους βυσματούχους Θεσσαλονικείς ναύτες αφού όσο να'ναι οι θέσεις στην ΝΔΒΕ είναι λίγες!
Γνωρίζω από κληρούχα μου εκεί.

----------


## alkeos

Σήμερα που είχε καιρό, ήταν ό,τι έπρεπε για φωτο


P3160093.jpg P3160099.jpg P3160102.jpg P3160104.jpg P3160105.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Εδώ θυμίζει τα ένδοξα χρόνια του, σαν να πλέει σε φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα

P3160098.jpg


P3160106.jpg

Η πρύμη τρώει μερικές "φάπες" με φόντο το Μέγαρο Μουσικής

P3160107.jpg

P3160118.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Εδώ θυμίζει τα ένδοξα χρόνια του, σαν να πλέει σε φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα

P3160098.jpg

P3160106.jpg

Η πρύμη τρώει μερικές φάπες, με φόντο το Μέγαρο Μουσικής

P3160107.jpg

P3160118.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ θυμίζει τα ένδοξα χρόνια του, σαν να πλέει σε φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα
> 
> P3160098.jpg
> 
> P3160106.jpg
> 
> Η πρύμη τρώει μερικές φάπες, με φόντο το Μέγαρο Μουσικής
> 
> P3160107.jpg
> ...


 Στη  Νο2 στο κατάστρωμα είναι τμήμα πυροβόλου όπου έμαθα   πως να γεμίζω.
Πάνω είναι τορπιλοσωλήνες.

----------


## Joyrider

Οι οχετοί που φαίνονται στο πίσω μέρος των καπνοδόχων είναι οι εξαγωγές ατμού από τα ασφαλιστικά των λεβήτων. 
Οι γρίλιες στη βάση των καπνοδόχων είναι οι εισαγωγές αέρα των στροβιλοανεμιστήρων του κάθε λεβητοστασίου.
Αυτό το ρημαδιασμένο κάλυμα της καπνοδόχου, πόσες φορές είχα ανέβει να το βάλω φορώντας ζώνη ασφαλείας στο FRAMΜ που υπηρέτησα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι οχετοί που φαίνονται στο πίσω μέρος των καπνοδόχων είναι οι εξαγωγές ατμού από τα ασφαλιστικά των λεβήτων. 
> Οι γρίλιες στη βάση των καπνοδόχων είναι οι εισαγωγές αέρα των στροβιλοανεμιστήρων του κάθε λεβητοστασίου.
> Αυτό το ρημαδιασμένο κάλυμα της καπνοδόχου, πόσες φορές είχα ανέβει να το βάλω φορώντας ζώνη ασφαλείας στο FRAMΜ που υπηρέτησα.


Τό κάλυμμα έμπαινε μόνο σε ακινησίες; Κ σίγουρα ο σηματωρός από τα μεγάφωνα θα έλεγε "προσοχή,άνθρωπος στην καπνοδόχο!".

----------


## Joyrider

> Τό κάλυμμα έμπαινε μόνο σε ακινησίες; Κ σίγουρα ο σηματωρός από τα μεγάφωνα θα έλεγε "προσοχή,άνθρωπος στην καπνοδόχο!".


Τα καλύμματα έμπαιναν πάντα όταν το πλοίο ήταν εν όρμω, είτε σε μακρά ακινησία είτε μεταξύ των ταξιδιών. Όντως πάντα το γραφείο μηχανής ειδοποιούσε την γέφυρα για την άνοδο και κάθοδο στη τσιμινιέρα, ακόμα θυμάμαι τις ανακοινώσεις " Προσέξατε, άνθρωπος στη τσιμινιέρα, απαγορεύεται η λειτουργία ραντάρ και αισθητήρων", είμαι δε σίγουρος πως όσοι υπηρέτησαν στο ΝΣ στο Στόλο '80 με μέσα '90 θα είχαν ακούσει αυτές τις ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα καλύμματα έμπαιναν πάντα όταν το πλοίο ήταν εν όρμω, είτε σε μακρά ακινησία είτε μεταξύ των ταξιδιών. Όντως πάντα το γραφείο μηχανής ειδοποιούσε την γέφυρα για την άνοδο και κάθοδο στη τσιμινιέρα, ακόμα θυμάμαι τις ανακοινώσεις " Προσέξατε, άνθρωπος στη τσιμινιέρα, απαγορεύεται η λειτουργία ραντάρ και αισθητήρων", είμαι δε σίγουρος πως όσοι υπηρέτησαν στο ΝΣ στο Στόλο '80 με μέσα '90 θα είχαν ακούσει αυτές τις ανακοινώσεις.


Στη θητεία μου δεν θυμάμαι να έβαζαν κάλυμμα οποτεδήποτε,είναι κάτι που το παρατηρούσα ιδαίτερα στα FRAM που ήταν κοντά μας στην Κ1. Νομίζω εδώ υπάρχουν φωτό από ψηλά με κάλυμμα σε ορισμένα από τα καράβια  ( Fletcher ).
Έλεγαν την λέξη τσιμινιέρα; Στο ΠΝ λένε καπνοδόχο. Γενικά όροι του εμπορικού συνήθως δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ή είναι άγνωστοι.

----------


## sv1xv

Velos D16 @Thessaloniki par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το A/T ΒΕΛΟΣ στη Νέα Παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης

----------


## Ellinis

> Οι Αμερικανοί έχουν κάνει επιστήμη το θέμα Πλοία-Μουσεία. Τα περισσότερα εμβληματικά τους πλοία είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση ως επισκέψιμα εκθέματα. 
> Μακάρι να είχαμε κάποιο κάλεσμα του ΠΝ σε εθελοντισμό για την συντήρηση και διατήρηση των πλοίων, ή να υπήρχε κάποιος σύλλογος αντίστοιχος 
> με τους αμερικανικούς, πρώτος θα έτρεχα να συνδράμω σε ότι μπορούσα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου.
> Το Βέλος το πρόλαβα στα στερνά του στον Στόλο, και εμένα αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι οι ιστορία από το κίνημα του Ναυτικού.
> 
> Ένα ωραίο βίντεο με το The Sullivans και την ιστορία του.


Μάχη για να κρατήσουν το αντιτορπιλικό στην επιφάνεια δίνεται στο Buffalo. Πριν δυο μέρες παρουσιάστηκε διαρροή στο κύτος με αποτέλεσμα να πάρει την κλίση που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες. Οι προσπάθειες που καταβάλουν οι δύτες και τα συνεργεία απάντλησης προς το παρόν έχουν βελτιώσει κάπως την κατάσταση. To μουσείο όπου ανήκει δεν είχε καταφέρει να ξεκινήσει τις επισκευές λόγω οικονομικής δυσπραγίας με αποτέλεσμα να συμβεί το κακό. Προφανώς το κόστος τώρα έχει πολλαπλασιαστεί...

1650036197_USS-The-Sullivans-WWII-era-ship-anchored-off-Lake-Erie.jpg thes.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Είναι ακριβό σπορ... γι'αυτό και δεν ευδοκιμεί στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν συμβαίνουν αυτά στην Αμερική,φανταστείτε αλλού.Γιά ένα ιδιωτικό φορέα πχ σύλλογο είναι δυσβάχτο το κόστος συντήρησης.
Βλέπω το μουσειο έχει κ άλλα εκθέματα όπως  ένα καταδρομικό από αυτά που μεταπολεμικά  μετατράπηκαν σε πυραυλοφόρα κ ένα μαχητικό F 101 Voodoo.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είναι ακριβό σπορ... γι'αυτό και δεν ευδοκιμεί στην Ελλάδα.


Eίναι κ θέμα μουσειακής κουλτούρας.Εκτός από ό,τι έχει σχέση με την αρχαιολογία,τι άλλο ευδοκιμεί στην χώρα μας;Τι κάνουμε γιά κάθε τι το μηχανοκίνητο γενικότερα; Πιό συγκεκριμένα το ΠΝ μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει κάνει κάποια βήματα σχετικά με την διάσωση κ διατήρηση ορισμένων πλοίων.Από θέμα αρχειακού υλικού στην ΥΙΝ κατά κύριο λόγο κ στο ΝΜΕ κατά δεύτερο,βασιλεύουν η προχειρότητα κ οι ελλείψεις...

----------


## Ellinis

Με αφορμή τα 80 χρόνια από την καθέλκυση του ΒΕΛΟΣ, το 5ο τεύχος του ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού _"Θάλαττα__"_ φιλοξένησε ένα άρθρο για τη δράση του σκάφους στον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.

----------


## alkeos

Και μια που η κουβέντα περί του Βέλος αναθερμάνθηκε, μία πρόσφατη φωτο του στη Θεσσαλονίκη από άλλη οπτική γωνία

P1070693_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές πιο κοντινές, μέρα που ήτανε με τόσο ωραίο καιρό

P1070695_edited.jpg P1070697_edited.jpg P1070700_edited.jpg P1070702_edited.jpg

----------

